# Bridal Crochet -



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought of Romy and her crocheting kick...

And I think all of you will love looking at it.

Then this is the facebook page I got it from:

http://www.facebook.com/CrocheEUmaArte


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

30 years ago I found a pattern for a wedding dress.

I used it to create a crocheted First Communion Dress for my DD.

I, also, crocheted a border all around the netting used for the veil.
The head piece holding the veil was 3 crocheted roses that matched the 2 crocheted roses that I placed at the waist and just above the crocheted ruffle at the hemline. The Roses were accented with small green leaves.

Then to complete the picture, I crocheted a matching border around the top of a purchased pair of socks.

That summer I entered it at the fair and got a Blue ribbon.

And then, when our bank had a "dress a doll" contest, I made a matching outfit for the doll. Received another Blue ribbon.

The long range plan was that I would someday crochet her wedding dress but when that time came she changed her mind.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That's really pretty!
Tallpines, do you have a pic? I would love to see those.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a breathtaking amazing Wedding dress! I am aspiring to crochet a skirt and delicate tank top for me soon but my girls...well I am making them scarves as they do not need the hand wash, air dry items...too busy. My girls are both married now, just the teenage boys left...well one is 17 so...... I did hand sew the garter for one daughter out of old ribbon and the lace from my own wedding dress, I made a lace rose for it and put crystals on it of course! I also made her wedding jewelry at her request....I hand beaded some antique piloow cases with hand made lace done by of course someone in the past, they were beautiful. I gave her antique hankies with embroidery and hand made lace I had picked up a set of...her Wedding dress was the second dress they bought! I think she still has the first one she did not wear hanging around...LOL For the younger daughter, I had only to gather a bunch of sand dollars and decorate them to go on all the tables as they were married on the beach here. She bought her dress also...loved it though!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Oh my! I would so love to crochet that train.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Stunning. I would also like to see a pic of the communion dress.


----------

